# Blackberry Cobbler



## nitrousinfected (May 22, 2008)

Got about 1/4 mile of blackberry bushes get ready to start puttin berries out. Anyone got a good cobbler recipe.


----------



## goat (May 22, 2008)

Got any berries to trade?


----------



## nitrousinfected (May 22, 2008)

If they produce half as many berries as they should I will have a ton of berries to trade. I will keep you posted. If I dont get enough berries off my bushes, they line the road leaving my house


----------



## duckdawg (May 22, 2008)

OMG... I'm jealous.  My Grandmother could make the best blackberry cobbler.  Put a scoop of vanilla on it... Man, I miss the good ole days "in the country".  Hard to get good blackberry cobbler now "in the city".  

Now I'll be craving it for the rest of the day...


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

Here's a thread I found with a cobbler recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=cobbler

Another for a peach cobbler that could be modified for the blackberries:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=cobbler

Whatever you use, post some q-vue with a recipe. Always in need for a good cobbler recipe with the summer fruit arriving!


----------



## mulepackin (May 22, 2008)

Goats sourdough cobbler recipe still sounds great to me! I would give it atry, especialy if you'll have so many beries on hand.


----------



## diesel (May 22, 2008)

I made this for mother's day.

1 cup of flour (self rising)
1 cup of sugar
1 cup of milk
1 tsp of vinalla
1/2 stick butter

Melt the butter in a 9 x 12 glass bakeing dish (or whatever you have) set aside. Mix dry ingredients together then add the milk and vinalla and mix. Spoon the batter into the melted butter. Then spoon in the berries\fruit. Bake on 350 for around 30 mins. It may take a little longer so just start watching it after around 25 mins. 

I made a test batch the day before mother's day just to practice. It is very easy and very tasty. Everyone really enjoyed it. FYI, this will work with just about any fruit\berrie you want to use. Good luck.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

Yum - thanks for posting a basic recipe that can be used with anything. This is going into my recipe file!


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2008)

HeHe-used to get up real early before the kids and go out and pick-get them cleaned and sweetened for waffles-and a bowl on the side for breakfast-they would wake up to the most enjoyable meal of the day-there mother never understood why I went through the trouble!and turned her nose at the smoke too-prolly why we parted ways Long ago!-will post a good basic cobbler tomarrow.thanks for the mems>


----------



## nitrousinfected (May 23, 2008)

Speakin of pickin...... Anyone got any good chemical free remedies for running the chiggers and ticks outta my berries?


----------

